# Online 15 Puzzle Simulator



## The Professor Cubers (Mar 21, 2018)

Hello everyone!

The concept of speed solving the 15 puzzle hasn't been that popular in the past couple of years but I'm hoping to revive it. The way I think it would be good to do this is to provide an online simulator of it.

I'm going to make it online because then it will be easily accessible to people on all platforms. What I'm hoping for on this thread are suggestions for improving it and maybe getting a few others to work on it with me.

Check out the code: https://github.com/JacksonWasHere/JacksonWasHere.github.io/blob/master/slide.html


----------



## CLL Smooth (Mar 21, 2018)

You know about slidysim, right? That’s been the most popular one. I could never get good with the keyboard controls. I play an app on my phone called puzzle tiles. I like the touch screen controls.


----------



## The Professor Cubers (Mar 21, 2018)

CLL Smooth said:


> You know about slidysim, right?


yes I do know about it but there are a few problems I have with it.

You have to download it which isn't always an option for people.
It's not cross platform.


----------



## CLL Smooth (Mar 21, 2018)

The Professor Cubers said:


> yes I do know about it but there are a few problems I have with it.
> 
> You have to download it which isn't always an option for people.
> It's not cross platform.


I see. If you can stand the bad quality check out the physical 24 puzzle I made with a Rubik’s race. 




Credit to Mattia Furlan for the idea


----------



## The Professor Cubers (Mar 21, 2018)

I have a 3D printer so I can make my own. I might upload the files once I finish the model I have for it


----------

